# New Floor For The Trailer (31Fqbhs)



## Hawks on the Road (Nov 10, 2013)

Just finished replacing the sheet flooring that cracked over the winter. As many of you have written, the sheet vinyl flooring cracked at all the corners of the floor vents. I tore up the carpet that remained, kind of tough under the slider but I got it. Then replaced with a cork laminate floor. 
The tough part is starting it under the slider. TIP: pull the slider in a couple inches to raise the lip enough to slide the first row under the slider. 
I screwed the first row under the carpet overhang on the slider where it wouldn't show. The rest was easy, just click and lay. 
I still hve to put some 1/4 round on but I like the result and don't have any interference with the slider going in and out.


----------



## prm99v6 (Feb 6, 2014)

That really looks good. I have beau floor in mine which seems to be holding up well. I want to rip the rug out that is in the slide and replace that. The vinyl will overhang instead of e rug but it would be easier to keep clean than the carpet.


----------

